
It's getting bot in here – botcamp - matthart
http://techcrunch.com/2016/04/11/betaworks-botcamp-wants-to-give-10-chatbot-startups-100k/
======
bthdonohue
Really skeptical about this whole "bot" thing, what makes you guys think that
there's any big opportunities here? Especially since it seems the first wave
of bots to come out have not been well received...

~~~
matthart
I think we're still very early in figuring out what "should" be a bot, what
expectations are around what they can do, etc. there are a number of Alexa
skills people really like (i like some you have built). But in the same way
that there are good & bad websites and the UI conventions raise the bar for
everyone, the same is true for conversational interfaces. we're all still in
the learning phase. That's what makes it so much fun!

~~~
bthdonohue
Good response.

------
matthart
hey everybody, we're doing botcamp at betaworks this summer for people
buildingaround the chat UI (alexa, AI, fb messenger bot, etc). we'll host 10
in new york and invest $200k in each. apply via our bot, of course :)

------
pmonty
Really fantastic looking program, so glad it's happening in NYC!

